# Are you more left or right brained



## Anni415 (Jul 26, 2016)

And what is your type?


----------



## JAH (Jun 20, 2016)

> Your right and left brain hemisphere are balanced and equally balanced.


I always get 50-50 results with these tests.

Type is in my profile.


----------



## Peppermint Mocha (Jun 19, 2011)

Various test always slightly favor the right side but I pretty much use both sides equally (IMO)


----------



## NebulaMist (Dec 18, 2012)

Same. 50/50 needs to be an option on this poll.

EDIT: I am an ENTP.


----------



## AzV (May 22, 2016)

Ever since I was a child, I've always been right brain. Nowadays, since I study engineering, I have developed my left brain and I suppose I am more balanced now.


----------



## heymoon (Nov 26, 2016)

imo i'm more right brained but i do use my left often. I'd say about 65% right, 35% left.


----------



## Riven (Jan 17, 2015)

infp, right


----------



## Im FiNe (Oct 17, 2013)

https://www.lexercise.com/blog/right-brain-left-brain-is-myth


----------



## Anni415 (Jul 26, 2016)

NebulaMist said:


> Same. 50/50 needs to be an option on this poll.
> 
> EDIT: I am an ENTP.


Yeah probs, I'm like this too but a bit more right.


----------



## Mmmm (Jul 6, 2012)

INTJ
I took 2 tests & they were pretty close but my *Left Brain* was more dominant. 
L-11 R-7
L-59% R-41%


----------



## Stormyx (Dec 4, 2016)

I'm left-handed and mostly right brained, though I guess my left brain is sort of developed too because of the lack of left-handed tools.

Have you guys tried using a pair of right-handed scissors with your left hand? It's utterly painful.

My type is still undecided (XNFP, leaning INFP[?]), but yeah, I express myself through drawing instead of words, and generally do better dealing with abstract thinking than logical ones. When I'm excited, I go ENFP mode, and tend to go wild and goofy  as I spew rainbows and unicorns out of my mouth


----------



## Santa Gloss (Feb 23, 2015)

ENFP - More left than right according to two tests.


----------



## OP (Oct 22, 2016)

INTP, slightly more left than right.


----------



## Miss Nightingale (Aug 10, 2013)

I'm more for the left.


----------



## warxzawa (Aug 19, 2016)

right brain and entp


----------



## Epic Love (Dec 30, 2016)

Mostly right but part left. INFJ.


----------



## short circuit (Sep 19, 2016)

Right Brian ESTP


----------



## Franscine (Nov 27, 2016)

I'm an ENTJ and I would say I'm mostly left and part right, because I'm a Te dominant, obviously, but then auxiliary Ni comes into play making me more creative and intuitive - right brained.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

I don't know whether brain dominance actually is real.
If it is, I am strongly right brain dominant.
I am neither right handed nor left handed, however.
Personality type: esfp


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

Yes, I've tried to use a pair of right handed scissors with my left hand and I fail to cut anything. 



Stormyx said:


> I'm left-handed and mostly right brained, though I guess my left brain is sort of developed too because of the lack of left-handed tools.
> 
> Have you guys tried using a pair of right-handed scissors with your left hand? It's utterly painful.
> 
> My type is still undecided (XNFP, leaning INFP[?]), but yeah, I express myself through drawing instead of words, and generally do better dealing with abstract thinking than logical ones. When I'm excited, I go ENFP mode, and tend to go wild and goofy  as I spew rainbows and unicorns out of my mouth


----------



## Jakuri (Sep 7, 2015)

INFP, right-brained. Born lefty, got switched to right.


----------



## pwowq (Aug 7, 2016)

Without a brainscan while doing relevant tests, how can anyone know?


----------



## Blue Soul (Mar 14, 2015)

pwowq said:


> Without a brainscan while doing relevant tests, how can anyone know?


You might be interested in this:










Regions in blue are the most activated areas of the cortex measured with EEG.


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb (Nov 13, 2015)

I'm 50/50 actually.
INFP.
Probably because most of my family members are S types, three are T types, two or three a J's and one (or two) are P's. (Excluding myself). And they're all extroverts.
And I learnt certain ways of thinking/doing things from them of course. Especially my dad, and I'm pretty sure he's ESTJ. I know for a fact my brother is ESTP, my mother I can't decide if she's ESFJ or ENFP or ESFP, my sister; she's definitely E-something-J.


----------



## NikeINTJ (Feb 16, 2016)

I'm considered more left brain, being 62% LB, 38% RB. INTJ.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Marlow Pavinova (Jul 14, 2017)

You cannot be left brained or right brained, since logic and creativity come from both sides of the brain.


----------



## Kittens Are Awesome (Jun 11, 2017)

Marlow Pavinova said:


> You cannot be left brained or right brained, since logic and creativity come from both sides of the brain.


Exactly, what I was going to post, but now I think about it, if you are neurodiverse, or you have had a traumatic brain injury, you can be more right or left brained, and you unfortunately may never recover, but that's good if you got savant syndrome from it, because then I guess you can live a new life, with a new interest, which could be art, music, or math (all three real examples), because you have developed super abilities, and you can now pass said subject in university, and you see the world from a whole new perspective.

For example, a man had a traumatic brain injury, became VERY interested in math, got a math degree in university/college (he may have been British), and started to see the whole world as shapes and geometry, and maybe developed a few new math theories, but he wasn't particularly good at maths before.

Another way, is to get hit on the other side of your head, only to see a lot of notes when you wake up one day, and start to play them on a piano, fluently as if the piano had never collected dust at all. This is also a true story.

So I guess you can, but only if your brain is injured. It also occurred to me while typing, that in order to pass school and college, and university and all that, you need to be damaged, in some way, so that you have superhuman abilities. Or just have hyperthymesia due to enlarged brain parts! :tongue:


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

I tend to lean ever-so-slightly to the right, but not too much.


----------



## Taileile (Jul 2, 2016)

I don't mean to be that person, but the left-brain/right-brain thing is oversimplified at best and a myth at worst, and while it's true that different sides of the brain do function slightly differently, the idea that people favor one side more than the other and that it's possible to determine which side that is by how creative or logical they are is really a stretch...

Here's a nice interview about it!


----------



## Marlow Pavinova (Jul 14, 2017)

Kittens Are Awesome said:


> Marlow Pavinova said:
> 
> 
> > You cannot be left brained or right brained, since logic and creativity come from both sides of the brain.
> ...


 Did you know that there is actually a type of surgery done on some children, where they take away one half of their brain, and the other half is actually able to take on the tasks of the missing half. https://youtu.be/2MKNsI5CWoU

Also, here is a video of what happens when you cut your brain in half.
https://youtu.be/ZMLzP1VCANo


----------



## martinkunev (Mar 23, 2017)

INTJ

I think I use mostly my left hemisphere. Sometimes I'm wondering whether I'm using the right one for anything (I suppose image processing happens mostly there...).


----------



## Schizoid (Jan 31, 2015)

I'm definitely more right-brained, lol. I'm more creative than pragmatic. I consider myself an artist and a visionary.


----------



## Cherry (May 28, 2017)

INFP

I got 58% right brain/balanced

_"Both your right and left hemisphere seem to have reached a level of perfect harmony - rather than trying to dominate each other, they work together to create a unique and well-balanced "you". Your spontaneous, impulsive, and free-flowing right brain creates an exciting and adventurous world, while your left brain helps you make sense of it and keep track of everything.

When faced with a problem or a tough decision, you're not only able to break things down and make an informed and sensible choice, but you're also not afraid to go with your gut when necessary. You tend to express your individuality both in words and actions, and although you're perfectly comfortable running on a schedule or planning things ahead of time, there are occasions when you love to throw in a little spontaneity.

Your balanced outlook and approach to life creates a desire in you to not only understand the world, but to also take it in your hands and mold it as you see fit. With both your right and left hemispheres working together to guide you, you are able to understand yourself and life in general from so many wonderful perspectives."_


----------



## Sir Kanra (Jun 27, 2017)

I tend to score 50/50

ENTP


----------



## ElusiveFeather (Dec 29, 2016)

Blue Soul said:


> You might be interested in this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very interesting image!!


----------



## Belzy (Aug 12, 2013)

_*with the left-brainers bragging about their math skills and the right-brainers touting their creativity*_

Oh, then I actually don't know what's more dominant in me, because I have both math skills and creativity quite well developped, but in neither I am totally outstanding as well yet I can impress with either.

*Congratulations
You use your brain equally.*
47% vs 53%​ 
I did re-start the test cuz I thought I was failing the 2nd question, so I re-took the test and did what my first impulse was:
*Congratulations
You are left-brained.
*75% vs 25%​ lol, quite a difference

I think left may be dominated but I am capable of using my right brain just as well, though my first impulse seem to be coming from my left brain?

This was a very very very stupid test the following. I will post the two possible results and their descriptions.

*You are left-brained!*
Your mind is logical and orderly. Math and science skills come naturally to you, and you prize keeping a neat home. You never use the right side of your brain or feel emotions. ​
I don't relate to the first, second and last sentence at all. Disapprove.

*You are right-brained!*
Your mind is emotional and creative. Music and artistic skills come naturally to you, and you love shaking up the status quo. You never use the left side of your brain and cannot do any math. ​ 
I relate to the first sentence, not at all to the last sentence; not sure what to say on the second sentence.

Okay, I go with balanced. And I am an INFP, by the way. I am a lefty, by the way, but I am quite/somewhat ambidexterity as well. And actually, there are few things I (prefer to) do (better) with my right hand than with my left hand. So I am a lefty, but not in everthing, lol. And once I can do one thing with left or right, I can do it with my other hand as well (not as good [less practise if anything], but I can). For example, once I've learned to play my first (and still only) song on the ukulele with one hand, I immediatly could play that song with my other hand as well without any kind of extra effort (yes, totally mirrored, no problem at all for me).

And actually, left side of my body is way more vulnerable/hurt/in pain (as in over used? compared to the right side), including my left brain. Does that apply something? I may lean towards the left, but then again, that makes in so many ways no sense as well. I guess balanced still? I think I can go both ways, but I seem to prefer the left in certain situations over the right, and I guess vice versa as well in different situations then?

OOHHHHH!!!! When I am thinking/solving things I use my left brain, and when it comes to my external behavior (desk, drawing, playing sports, and so on) I use my right brain!!!!!! *Solved!*


----------



## ElusiveFeather (Dec 29, 2016)

Despite being artistic, I paint to replicate what I see on a canvas. I don't "create" anything when I paint.
Sometimes I focus way too much on details XD
I love facts and history.
I love puzzles and problem solving in my spare time but with big decisions, I can be irrational if it gets too overwhelming.
I'm a big daydreamer and quite "feely".
I base a lot of things on my own experiences and on what has been proven to work.
I'm disorganised.

So I'd say that I'm quite balanced.


----------



## Blue Soul (Mar 14, 2015)

ElusiveFeather said:


> Very interesting image!!


Here, have one with ISFP.


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

Tests have always told me that I am much more left-brained than right, and I agree.


----------



## Cal (Sep 29, 2017)

You cannot be left brained or right brained. A study at the university of Utah, involving 1,000 brains, ages 7-29 years, found that there is no proof of people preferably using one side of their brain, more than the other. They found that all participants of the study used both sides of their brains equally.

In reality, our brains are highly complementary( example: when it comes to language, the left hemisphere is responsible for grammar and punctuation, and the right hemisphere is responsible for intonation).


----------

